# LIlly vs. Dan Green's wife..



## heavydeads83 (Feb 13, 2014)

Not trying to start an uproar.  Just wondering if anyone has an opinion or any clue what started the crazy bullshit drama i've been hearing about between Brandon Lilly and Dan Green's wife...  From what I heard she's just accusing him of being the biggest douchebag ever.  I'm a fan of Brandon Lilly and I have no idea how much truth there is to what i'm about to post here but I did read this on a forum called reddit that I am not a member on.  This is the post I read on there that i'm not saying is all the truth because I have no idea but I did find it very surprising.....


This was sent to me by a friend a couple nights ago and we talked about it. I believe from reading it, it is someone writing to Animal about Brandon. Take it for what it's worth.

To whom it may concern: I am writing this letter of concern in regards to one of your sponsored athletes, Brandon Lilly. I admire all that AnmialPak stands for and I love what you guys are doing with Powerlifting. What is most disappointing to me, however, is seeing that Animal condones and endorses an athlete whose behavior is deceptive, manipulative and abusive. I’ll get right into it. I have heard many rumors and stories about your athlete Brandon Lilly that I have ignored for the longest time. It was recently brought to my attention that Brandon Lilly’s flight was cancelled to California for his seminar with Dan Green. After this event, I then decided to do further research on why this happened; and why didn’t he just catch another flight? Originally I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt, but my gut wouldn’t allow me (especially knowing the previous rumors floating around). I contacted someone at Dan’s gym Boss Barbell Club and a member there told me Brandon never booked a flight. They directed me to call CheapOair.com. I contacted CheapOair and they only asked for an address and a phone number. I found out that Brandon booked his flight two days before the seminar on Jan 2 around 6pm and cancelled it an hour later around 7pm. I asked myself, why would he do this? What was his motive? My only guess is that he wanted his fans and future fans to admire that fact that he is supporting a good cause. This reminds me of a similar incident regarding your athlete Brandon Lilly. I heard last year that Brandon pulled out of a meet called Relentless Detroit. If you are not aware, the main purpose of this meet is to raise money for children with cancer. When Brandon announced that he was not doing Relentless Detroit, many people were disappointed. Mostly because originally he posted that he wanted to fundraise $10k for this meet. Weeks later he announced that he was going to do the meet, but not full power. His excuse was that he was sick. This was odd to me because Relentless was two months away at the time he made his post. Again, I asked myself, why would he do this? What was his motive? My guess was that he wanted the positive exposure for contributing to a good cause. I contacted a lifter who was at Relentless Detroit and they informed me that Brandon is banned from future Relentless meets due to his behavior at Relentless Detroit. They mentioned to me that he was not actively engaged with the crowd, the children, spectators and other lifters. They also mentioned to me that Brandon purposely didn’t perform his best and that he sat on a couch hanging out with a guy named Paul Carter the entire time. Rumor was that the two were gossiping about his Animal co-athletes. Brandon had asked a guy named Robert Lyuando to hand off the bar to him for his bench attempts during the meet. Robert agreed to help him out, until he had noticed Brandon’s behavior. Robert went up to Brandon while he was on the couch and said to him he needs to get off his ____and interact with the kids, if he doesn’t he wouldn’t hand off the bar to him. Brandon let many people down at this meet. Not only because he fundraised something between $1k-$3k, but also because his attitude towards the event itself, and the children it was meant to benefit, was downbeat. Some other rumors I have heard but will not go into detail about are listed below. If you would like further information, I will gladly provide them to you. These are all the rumors I have heard about Brandon Lilly. -He’s a thief. He was kicked out of Westside Barbell (WSB) because he was stealing equipment. He admitted to many people that he stole equipment from Westside and is not proud of it. But to those who do not know this information, he mentions (especially in his seminars) that he was kicked out because he benched more than the guys at WSB. -His ex-wife divorced him because of domestic violence and adultery. He cheated on his current wife numerous times and has had fights with her in the public over infidelity. -He has a couple of lawsuits over his Cube method. Rumors are that he stole his friend’s program, copy and pasted content down to exact grammatical errors. Similar to what he did the same with Cube Boss. I was told that he didn’t ask for Dan Green’s permission to name his new program Cube Boss. This led thousands of people to believe that he had collaborated with Dan on the Cube Boss Method. I spoke with Dan and he mentioned to me that he didn’t know about Cube Boss until it came out. I also spoke with Dan’s wife Sparkle and she mentioned to me that she confronted Brandon and told him to change the name. He then changed the name to Cube Kingpin. I can honestly go on and on. If you would like to know more rumors and stories I have heard, I will gladly share them with you.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 13, 2014)

I seriously doubt all of that is true.  I don't know Brandon personally though so who knows.  No one is perfect though.  Just thought it may be a good post to strike up a conversation and do some post whoring in the powerlifting forum anyway.


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 13, 2014)

Lol Dan greens wife's name is sparkles. Sparkles Green. Lol


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds like she's mad because Lilly canceled and Dan lost out on some cash. She is black so take that for what it's worth if ya know what I mean. 

I don't know Lilly on a personal level but have met and talked to him and he was just a regular guy. Never heard him say anything bad about anyone and even offered help when he could.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 13, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Sounds like she's mad because Lilly canceled and Dan lost out on some cash. She is black so take that for what it's worth if ya know what I mean.
> 
> I don't know Lilly on a personal level but have met and talked to him and he was just a regular guy. Never heard him say anything bad about anyone and even offered help when he could.




I'm with you, it sounds like drama to me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't care for Brandon's shit that he pulled when he had agreed to do relentless. And then for him to post a link for donations for his injury?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I didn't care for Brandon's shit that he pulled when he had agreed to do relentless. And then for him to post a link for donations for his injury?



I was kind of leaning that same way honestly.


----------



## SAD (Feb 14, 2014)

POB and I know a prominent multiply lifter who says that Brandon Lilly is absolutely of questionable character and has burned many many bridges, and stepped on many necks, to get where he is.

I've lost a lot of respect for the guy.


----------

